# Young mom need help with husband or say goodbye?



## LoveTeenMommy (Jun 17, 2010)

This is my first time doing this and i need help and just wanted some opinions and advice on my relationship.

well first of all I'm am 17, married, emacipated and have two kids. we have been together for three years and married for two. everything was going good the first year and now we're constantly having problems because i feel he doesn't want to spend time with me even though he says he does when we have time to be together he just plays video games or gets online and I've put up with it for a long time and sometimes I want to say bye but i love him. I don't want to leave him but it seems whatever i try to help our relationship he's always declining all the thoughts and ideas i have because i turn down one of his which is going to the movies but i do it because i want to interact with him and I'm tired of watching movies we always watch movies at home every four days because we have netflix and a sony 46" tv with sorround sound, which may seem good but to me its not I can't even watch what i want because. and every time i try to talk to him he is always distracted and trying to have sex or just agreeing but when he needs to prove to me that he can spend time just a little he starts to play or get on youtube and I'm so tired of it.
I'm taking counseling and trying to rebuild my trust, he has never cheated on me but ever since my last relationship which was horrible i cant trust and feel he will cheat on me. and ever since we got together we have not gone on a date i feel like he doesn't want to spend time just have sex and play,
what do you think might help my relationship? please anything will help...


----------



## Hbug07 (Jun 25, 2010)

I am kinda going though the same thing. my husband always has time for everything and everyone else but us. i would give him ultimatum and see how he does. Enforce your self with him. don't let him decide on what to do. you make the plans. if he doesn't like it or gives you grief. then that's probably telling you that he doesn't want the relationship anymore. Just Stay Strong!!!


----------

